
WebGL State Diagram - Impossible
https://webglfundamentals.org/webgl/lessons/resources/webgl-state-diagram.html
======
proc0
Looks cool. Is this an example or also a tool to parse any script?

------
pjmlp
It looks great! Specially useful for beginners as learning tool.

